# ACS assessed 3years Bachelor In Computer Science degree equiv. to AQF Advance Diploma



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

ACS has assessed my 3 years bachelor In Computer Science degree equivalent to AQF Advanced Diploma and deduct 5 years out of total 9 years experience. I am thinking to go for appeal to consider my degree equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree. 

Did anyone experience the same? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated. 
Following is the extract from result letter:

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed October 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer Science from ABC University completed September
2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in
Computing 

The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes some applicants from certain countries faced issues with 3 years and even 4 years bachelor degrees. In fact I remember two applicants from your country applied almost at the same time, with same degree from same University, one got considered AQF Bachelor and another Associate. 

ACS output may be inconsistent at times, different case officers interpreting some of the assessment benchmarks differently. You may review this decision, another case officer will look into it, and if he finds things up to the standard, you'll get the favour.


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

Agreed. I applied for appeal today. Lets hope for the better.


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, my appeal is rejected. As per ACS, qualifications are assessed based on country profile. So, my 3 years degree is assessed equal to AQF Diploma.


----------



## Fahadrazi (Jun 26, 2014)

Dear Zeeshan, 

Hope you are doing good. I am also in the same situation where u were. As u mentioned they reject ur appeal. Did you sort out the situation? if yes please guide me how i move further with that. They only mentioned 3 years experience out of almost 8 years. I this situation how many points i will get for experience and education?


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

I am doing master using distance learning, I hope it will help in future.
My plan is to get higher bands in IELTS and try for state sponsorship. Let C.

You can claim 5 points for your 3 years experience. here is the link:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)




Fahadrazi said:


> Dear Zeeshan,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I am also in the same situation where u were. As u mentioned they reject ur appeal. Did you sort out the situation? if yes please guide me how i move further with that. They only mentioned 3 years experience out of almost 8 years. I this situation how many points i will get for experience and education?


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

zeeshanahmed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing master using distance learning, I hope it will help in future.
> My plan is to get higher bands in IELTS and try for state sponsorship. Let C.
> ...


Hello,

How are you? I have got few queries related to skill assessment from ACS.
SO I HAVE DONE BACHELORS IN COMPUTER SCIENCE FROM PAKISTAN AND WORKED FOR ONE OF THE UK BASED SOFTWARE HOUSE FOR 7 MONTHS.
THEN I CAME TO AUSTRALIA AND WORKING FOR ONE OF THE RETAIL COMPANY AS THEY HAVE GOT STORES IN AUSTRALIA AND THEY ALSO WORK WITH WEBSITE E COMMERCE WEBSITE TOO. I HAVE BEEN WORKING WITH THEM FROM LAST 2 YEARS MANAGING THEIR WEBSITE, ECOMMERCE PLATFORM, DATA BASE MANAGEMENT OF PRODUCTS.

SO MY QUESTION IS CAN MY BSCS DEGREE ASSESSED BY ACS.

ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are you? I have got few queries related to skill assessment from ACS.
> SO I HAVE DONE BACHELORS IN COMPUTER SCIENCE FROM PAKISTAN AND WORKED FOR ONE OF THE UK BASED SOFTWARE HOUSE FOR 7 MONTHS.
> ...


Firstly don’t use capital letters
give the complete details of your course 
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

So I have done bachelors in Computer science from Pakistan.
Bachelors in Computer science was of 4 years in which I studied 40 subjects including web development, web management, object oriented programming, system testing, project management, compilation, computer infrastructure and many others.
I have checked the ICT MAJOR subject requirement and my Bachelors in Computer science fits into ICT major as per ACS requirement.
I have worked for 7 months for one of the Software House and then I came to Australia.
I have been working for one of the furniture retail company they are basically an importers and have got 3 owned outlets in Sydney.
They have got E-commerce website where we receive orders and we fulfil them.
I am the worker who manages website development, E-commerce aspect of website,Digital marketing, and data base handling of all the products in warehouse as well as for our outlets.
I have been working for them from last 2.5 years.
Can ACS ASSESS MY DEGREE OF BACHELORS IN COMPUTER SCIENCE or they want me to show them core software house experience.
Looking forward to hear from you I will be very thankful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> So I have done bachelors in Computer science from Pakistan.
> Bachelors in Computer science was of 4 years in which I studied 40 subjects including web development, web management, object oriented programming, system testing, project management, compilation, computer infrastructure and many others.
> I have checked the ICT MAJOR subject requirement and my Bachelors in Computer science fits into ICT major as per ACS requirement.
> I have worked for 7 months for one of the Software House and then I came to Australia.
> ...


What visa are you on ?
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> What visa are you on ?
> Cheers


I have just completed my masters and now I have applied for visa 485 (currently on bridging).
I want to get my bachelors degree assess with ACS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> I have just completed my masters and now I have applied for visa 485 (currently on bridging).
> I want to get my bachelors degree assess with ACS


Minimum 2 years experience is required for your Pakistani degree even in best case scenario to get positive assessment from ACS if your degree and RnR are matching
As you are actually not working in a software company directly I am not sure if you can get away with 2 years or 4 will be required
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

But I have got 7 months over there in Pakistan and 2 years here in Australia but in a Retail company.
or they need 2 years experience of Pakistan and 2 years Australia or in total 2 years of Pakistan and Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> But I have got 7 months over there in Pakistan and 2 years here in Australia but in a Retail company.
> or they need 2 years experience of Pakistan and 2 years Australia or in total 2 years of Pakistan and Australia?


It’s total
The location is immaterial for AQF
The only important thing is that it should be relevant and you should have the proper evidence 
Cheers


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi all,

two year back my friend had a total experience of 10 year but acs deducted 4 years as had done electronics engineering which is ok…
Am I got 10 points for my experience… now as my experience is 12 years and expect ax’s to deduct 4 years .. will I get 15 points for experience? Or will the 4 years deducted from last 10 year of experience and I will never be able to claim 15 points ?


----------



## Kumar2022 (10 mo ago)

Hi All,
Could anybody help me on Who is best Agency for 186 ENS Direct Stream Software Architect with 10 years experience ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> two year back my friend had a total experience of 10 year but acs deducted 4 years as had done electronics engineering which is ok…
> Am I got 10 points for my experience… now as my experience is 12 years and expect ax’s to deduct 4 years .. will I get 15 points for experience? Or will the 4 years deducted from last 10 year of experience and I will never be able to claim 15 points ?


As long as you get ICT major even if it’s not closely related, you will get away with 4 years deduction from your entire experience 
So with 12 years you will get 8 years and hence 15 points
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> It’s total
> The location is immaterial for AQF
> The only important thing is that it should be relevant and you should have the proper evidence
> Cheers


SO WHAT YOU RECON WITH THIS FURNITURE COMPANY WHEREAS I AM MANAGING ALL THE WEBSITE MANAGEMENT,E- COMMERCE ORDERS, DATA BASE MANAGEMENT OF ALL THE PRODUCTS. This all will not be enough to get my degree assessed by ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> SO WHAT YOU RECON WITH THIS FURNITURE COMPANY WHEREAS I AM MANAGING ALL THE WEBSITE MANAGEMENT,E- COMMERCE ORDERS, DATA BASE MANAGEMENT OF ALL THE PRODUCTS. This all will not be enough to get my degree assessed by ACS.


Why do you use all caps ?
Cheers


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Why do you use all caps ?
> Cheers


sorry, I normally reply from my companies office so in urgency I normally type in capital letter, will take care from next time


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> As long as you get ICT major even if it’s not closely related, you will get away with 4 years deduction from your entire experience
> So with 12 years you will get 8 years and hence 15 points
> Cheers


can I ask one more thing?
Actually I am trying to get assessment for my bachelors which I did in my home country.
So can you tell me whats the documents required for skill assessment and degree assessment , because I found skill assessment requirements on ACS website but no information about degree assessment of my bacehlors.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KAMIL4309 said:


> can I ask one more thing?
> Actually I am trying to get assessment for my bachelors which I did in my home country.
> So can you tell me whats the documents required for skill assessment and degree assessment , because I found skill assessment requirements on ACS website but no information about degree assessment of my bacehlors.


ACS will assess both your degree and work
It’s a combined assessment 
Cheers


----------

